# Trying to buy a BB gun in MI



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I am getting really fumed. I ordered a air pistol from Cabela's Monday. I had already filed a verification (notarized) with them to prove I am who I am , when I recently purchased a blackpowder rifle. 

Then they contacted me and informed me that I also needed to complete a trigger lock statement, which has to be an original ink copy , mailed, not faxed. 

They called me yesterday and said I need to complete a pistol sales record form. 

Now they emailed me today and said I have to get an application to purchase a pistol from the local police department, which must be notarized. 

There is more paperwork involved in this than if I went down the road to the local gun shop and bought a legitimate pistol. This is nuts. 

Am I wrong, I thought it was no longer necessary to get the permit to purchase in MI?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this a pellet pistol with a rifled barrel? If so, you still need to either have a CPL or get a Handgun Purchase Permit (RI-010).


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I think it must be... it is made by Beretta. 

Cabela's has really screwed this up too by taking 4 days to explain what they need from me ( I had no idea this much was required for a bb gun the shoots 380 FPS and probaly won't even offend the squirrels on my bird feeders). 
They originally told me when I ordered, everything was all set. Then they called and said I needed the trigger lock form. Then the next day they called and said I needed to add the pistol sales form and I would be good. oday, the application to purchase. It took them 4 days to tell me what forms were needed.

I just finished an email exchange with Cabela's customer service- not happy with them for the first time. Their stance is they cannot assure me I will even get the pistol as it may not be in stock when I get done with all this. They cannot assure me I will get to use my rebate as it expires in a couple days. 

Ah well... what a hassle!!!


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

I could see how catalogs sales would not necessarily know the laws of the 50 states and would rely on the purchaser to comply with their local laws. Based on your post, they clearly don't. The pistol sales form is only for CPL holders. You just need the purchase permit. The word "pistol" might have been a trigger to ask around before venturing out into this debacle. I am surprised that they would ship it to you if it requires a permit. These are official documents that have to be signed by the seller and buyer and returned to your jurisdiction in 10 days. 

You must have called this in to the non gun sales number. Their site clearly states that Mi residents should check your local laws for restriction prior to ordering any air rifles or pistols and that orders MUST be placed through the Catalog Gun Department by calling 1-800-237-4444 ext 132 for all gun orders placed from or shipped to Michigan.

I would cancel and either go to a local shop or make the trek to the store with permit in hand. Less chance of things going wrong.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree with Flyhack...I would expect another call from Cabella's asking for a form from a local federal firearm dealer to ship the gun to.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks for the reply- I did place the order through their gun department. What I am still puzzled is why I am going through all of this for an airgun! Clearly, most states do not view airguns this way, looks like maybe 5 or 6?

I wish I could get this gun at this gun locally at this price ($170 down to $90).

This has encouraged me to get in touch with my state rep. and voice my opinion as to why this is ridiculous.

On a brighter note, after complaining to Cabela's about how this was handled they are sending me a gift card.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The reason you are going through this is because the air pistol you are trying to order is not a BB pistol, it is an air pistol. This has a rifled barrel. Michigan law requires a purchase permit or pistol sales form and it must be registered. You can voice your opinion to your state rep, but it probably wont do much good.

8.3t &#8220;Firearm&#8221; de&#64257;ned.
Sec. 3t. The word &#8220;&#64257;rearm&#8221;, except as otherwise speci&#64257;cally de&#64257;ned in the statutes, shall be construed to include any 
weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by using explosives, gas or air as a means of propulsion, *except 
any smooth bore ri&#64258;e or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling BB&#8217;s not exceeding .177 calibre by means of spring, gas or air.*
History: Add. 1959, Act 189, Imd. Eff. July 22, 1959


----------

